# Zeilenumbruch bei in txt Datei speichern



## TigerSeele (27. April 2007)

Ich will eine Art Protokollfunktion realisieren und eine Variable immer in eine Datei schreiben lassen. Jedoch will einfach der Zeilenumbruch nicht klappen. Hier erstmal, was ich geschrieben hab:

			$datei = fopen("datei.txt","a");
			fwrite($datei, "$blub\n");
			fclose($datei);

Es wird wunderbar alles in die txt Datei geschrieben, nur der gewünschte Zeilenumbruch will einfach nicht klappen. Woran liegt das?


----------



## Gumbo (27. April 2007)

Wie prüfst du denn, ob der Zeilenumbruch geklappt hat? Hast du in deinem Editor vielleicht eine andere Zeilenumbruch-Zeichensequenz, sodass ein einfaches Line-Feed-Zeichen („\n“) nicht als Zeilenumbruch erkannt wird?


----------



## mAu (27. April 2007)

Also bei mir hat das mit einfach ein '\n' oder '\r\n' an den String anfügen nie geklappt. Ich habe dann immer mit [phpf]chr[/phpf] gearbeitet, also:

```
/* chr(13) . chr(10) bei Windowssystemen und chr(10) bei Linux und Mac */
$data = 'String mit Zeilenumbruch' . chr(13) . chr(10) . 'Neue Zeile';
if(file_put_contents('datei.txt', $data))
{
    echo nl2br(file_get_contents('datei.txt'));
}
```

*Tipp*: Das ganze als Konstante definieren, dann ist das nicht so viel Tipparbeit

```
define('CRLF', chr(13) . chr(10));
define('LF', chr(10));
```


----------



## TigerSeele (27. April 2007)

@Gumbo: Ok, daran lag es. Anderen Editor genommen und Zeilenumbrüche waren da. *grmbl* :suspekt: 

Naja, das Problem sitzt halt doch zwischen Tasta und Stuhl ^^


----------

